# To moderator: rental ad has been exchanged



## PalmTrees (Aug 19, 2009)

I cannot get back on to the classified section to delete my ad due to company filters, it now looks like the site is a message board and is blocked.
The ad is for lawai beach starting 8-28 1 bdrm. I will try to get to another computer but don't want to be a dead beat ad. OTOH no responses came from the ad anyway. I did get a notice from TUG that the ad appeared to be past the use  date soon.
Can you help or let me know what to do next?
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 19, 2009)

you will need to log into the marketplace

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

and either mark the ad as rented, or delete it to remove it from the site.

although if you recieved an email saying the usage date was coming up, itll be removed next week anyway.


----------



## PalmTrees (Aug 19, 2009)

*Thanks to moderator*

The "marketplace" is listed as a blocked site now (message board) on our corp filters. Don't know what changed but this did not happen when I placed the ad. I will have to count on the auto cancel.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 19, 2009)

couldnt you just log on at home?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2009)

PalmTrees said:


> The "marketplace" is listed as a blocked site now (message board) on our corp filters. Don't know what changed but this did not happen when I placed the ad. I will have to count on the auto cancel.



It would seem that your corporate filter software has now found out about the marketplace and marked it as a questionable site that they don't want you to access. It is odd though that you can still see and view the forums as usually forums and message board websites are the first ones they block.


----------



## PalmTrees (Aug 20, 2009)

*logging on at home*

Sounds silly to many of you but my office is in my home  (permanent remote employee) and my life is run by my corp laptop. I need to invade my wife's office to work on the "home" computer.  She also works until late most nights  and does not appreciate the "strange stuff" that happens when I use "her" office (nothing odder than timeshare trust me on that), I'm too busy for anything else. I am not allowed (filters) on any Sports/streaming media/message boards/craigs list /real estate......you get the idea.  I will try to work around this in the future, thanks for all your advise, I love TUG.


----------



## PalmTrees (Aug 20, 2009)

*Classified vs Marketplace*

I believe the change might be due to the variance in the title of the section.
I think I put teh ad in the "classified" section but now that does not seem to exist anymore. It is now the "Timeshare marketplace" & somehow that triggers the filter differently. I don't have any problem on the BBS so far, but sometimes I try to enter from another direction and get blocked. Not sure how that works. Can't see any classifieds/sales/rentals on TUG any more since about a week ago. TUG is not the only place I have seen a similar issue over time. Again Thanks for all the help.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2009)

PalmTrees said:


> Sounds silly to many of you but my office is in my home  (permanent remote employee) and my life is run by my corp laptop. I need to invade my wife's office to work on the "home" computer.  She also works until late most nights  and does not appreciate the "strange stuff" that happens when I use "her" office (nothing odder than timeshare trust me on that), I'm too busy for anything else. I am not allowed (filters) on any Sports/streaming media/message boards/craigs list /real estate......you get the idea.  I will try to work around this in the future, thanks for all your advise, I love TUG.



It seems you have your own home internet connection and connect via VPN? You could just buy a cheap laptop or netbook to get online with your freedom intact.


----------

